# Vista, Behringer UCA202 set-up?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I am trying to get REW set up on my vista laptop. I tried my older Sound Blaster USB card and couldn't get a smooth response. When I plugged the output from the soundcard into an AVR, I noticed a lot of 'pop's and crackles as the sweeps played. Thinking I must have a bad card, I went and got a Behringer UCA202 as has been reported to work with Vista. I have not been able to plug this one into an AVR yet, but so far the measurements look the same as the sound blaster. I have tried changed the levels and making sure that every other audio control on my laptop is disabled. Same thing. I can adjust levels but my measurements always have these 'pop' in them. I have tried another USB port and the same issue. Java is up to date at version 6-10.

ANy ideas?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> every other audio control on my laptop is disabled.


Be sure that the wireless is shut off.

Don't bother with anything else until you have a proper soundcard calibration completed and tested.

When doing the soundcard cal routine, attempt a few different sweep levels i.e. up to -6dBSPL.

Can you post a pic of your REW settings page. (you may need to go to the post padding thread and burn up 5 post before you can post pics)

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you for the help.



brucek said:


> Be sure that the wireless is shut off.


I forgot to add that I did have the wireless off when I was testing.



brucek said:


> Don't bother with anything else until you have a proper soundcard calibration completed and tested.
> 
> When doing the soundcard cal routine, attempt a few different sweep levels i.e. up to -6dBSPL.


I did maybe 100 sweeps with various settings and all of them shared the popping noise.



brucek said:


> Can you post a pic of your REW settings page. (you may need to go to the post padding thread and burn up 5 post before you can post pics)
> 
> brucek



Was the image from my last post visible?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Was the image from my last post visible?


Yes. :T


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I did maybe 100 sweeps with various settings and all of them shared the popping noise.


Why is there sound occuring when running the soundcard calibration routine, when the only thing hooked up is a loopback cable on the right channel?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

At first, I only had the one channel hooked up in loop-back mode. i noticed that the graph looked like popping, and it was never in the same place twice. After that, I tried running the cal test with the output from the soundcard running into an AVR. This is when I could clearly hear the crackle and pop on the sweeps. I have poked around and it seems that vista has been having some problems of this type. I just flashed the bios on my laptop and updated all of my drivers. I did find this update from HP that seems to relate to this problem. I have loaded all the updates and will test it out in a few.

Thanks again for the help,

Jason


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. It looks like the USB fix from HP took care of the problem.










Now I can go and play.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I also intend to get a UCA 202. Did you have to install the Asio Win drivers from the Behringer website ? Did Vista automatically detect your USB soundcard ? Did you have to use the Vista's Audio Mixer to set your volumes? Thanks.


----------



## TKNice (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but is anyone using the UCA 202 with windows 7? If so, looks like I'll pair it up with the Radio Shack meter and my HP Mini 311 to start my REW journey!

Should all of this work well?

Thanks!

-TK


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi there. You should know, you're posting in a very old thread. 
A quick search turned up this thread, which you may find useful...
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...solutions-calibration-rew-windows-7-more.html


----------

